# who?!? for president 2008



## Josh (Feb 15, 2007)

So, It's still early.. really early, but does anyone have any ideas of who they might vote for in 2008?
Just curious.
I havent made up my mind yet.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 15, 2007)

it seems like the democrats are going to give us hillary or barak obama.  i'd vote for that ticket regardless of which is for prez and which is for vice.

but if guliani runs, i may actually vote for him instead.  i have a lot of respect for some of the stuff he did in new york.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 15, 2007)

cthulhu/azathoth '08!!!!!

why Settle For A lesser Evil?


----------



## Carol (Feb 15, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> cthulhu/azathoth '08!!!!!
> 
> why Settle For A lesser Evil?




:roflmao:
:roflmao:

:lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah i think that about sums our ultimate predicament up quite nicely indeed.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 15, 2007)

You could put Cthulhu up against Hillary, and I'd vote for his tentacled ***.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 15, 2007)

I haven't decided yet; I'm still doing research.  I'll decide much closer to the election.


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Lemmy Kilmister for President!
Free drinks will be had by all!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the democratic ticket will go to Edwards, and Giulliani has a good chance for the Republicans.

I d vote for Edwards, if Hillary gets the nomination, I may consider her, if anyone else like Christopher Dodd for example, I may vote Republican or not at all.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm still studying the issues, so I'm not leaning on anyone right now.


----------



## tellner (Feb 16, 2007)

Andy's on the right track, but we'd be better off with Toad-like Tsathoggua. 

I was always a little leery of Hastert. Sounds too much like You Know Who.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure I want Hillary as president again...


----------



## tellner (Feb 16, 2007)

Give me a freakin' break. The Republican Lie Machine has been slandering Senator Clinton for sixteen years. And do you know what? It's turned out to be innuendo, lies, cheap-shot jokes and utter untreated effluent. If you're one of the mindless marching morons who goes into orgasmic trance at the voice of Rush Limbaugh, Michael Weiner or Faux News it might sound good. But when you actually start to go with facts it all blows away. 

And it says a lot more about the speaker than the target of the smears. What have the lies been? She's a lesbian. She's too weak and feminine. She's to strong and mannish. She's dishonest in business. She's going to come and personally take away your guns. She ran her husband. She couldn't control her husband. She's a Commie. She's a "Mommy Statist" instead (one assumes) of a being an "Abusive Daddy".

In short, the RLM has tapped into fears about women and male castration anxiety and given it Hillary Clinton's face.

Judge her on her merits and her record. I certainly have and have found her wanting, largely because she's a Republican in Democrats' clothing. But go with truth, not lies and slander for crying out loud.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 16, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> I'm not sure I want Hillary as president again...


LOL


----------



## rutherford (Feb 16, 2007)

It's far too early to tell.  I'll probably vote in the Democratic primary, but I can't even say that I'll vote for whoever gets that ticket.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 16, 2007)

tellner said:


> Judge her on her merits and her record. I certainly have and have found her wanting, largely because she's a Republican in Democrats' clothing. But go with truth, not lies and slander for crying out loud.


How about the fact that she's done little for NY aside from renaming a few buildings? Her campaign was all about what she was going to do for upstate NY. We're still waiting.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 16, 2007)

tellner said:


> I certainly have and have found her wanting, largely because she's a Republican in Democrats' clothing.



WHAT? Are you kidding? Shoot, even Republicans are not really Republicans anymore (well, Reagan Republicans).

As for who I'd vote for, I find almost everyone seriously lacking. The only one I -might- consider voting FOR would be McCain, but he is not really all of that conservative. I'm more likely going to be voting AGAINST again.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 16, 2007)

Kreth said:


> How about the fact that she's done little for NY aside from renaming a few buildings? Her campaign was all about what she was going to do for upstate NY. We're still waiting.



out of curiosity, does it bother people up there that she is not a native New Yorker and only went there to get elected?


----------



## tellner (Feb 16, 2007)

Why, that would be one of the things that makes her a Republican 

Seriously, she talked a good game before she was elected. When she finally got into office she became an obsessive "triangulator". Whenever there was a controversy she'd take the middle, then go two steps to the right to try and pick up a few conservative votes. She doesn't make legislation. She follows. Her economic policies seem to be in lockstep with, say, George H. W. Bush. So does her foreign policy. And the way she's sold out women's rights, civil liberties and those who are against the Imperial Adventure is a crime. She's DLC to the core which means she's an utter tool of the corporate owners of that wing of the Dems and does her best to shut down any Dem who tries to be a Democrat. Think Tony Blair with a skirt.

If she's the Democratic nominee I'll probably hold my nose and vote for her. But I'll work hard to for anyone who promises to actually run as a Democrat instead of a slightly dressed up Republican.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 16, 2007)

If Hillary is up to bat then I'm going to vote for her hands down. I don't really care what her political bent is, I just want to help make history by puting a woman in the oval office.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 16, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> If Hillary is up to bat then I'm going to vote for her hands down. I don't really care what her political bent is, I just want to help make history by puting a woman in the oval office.



Wow... so, if Condeleeza Rice decides to run, regardless of her policies, you would vote for her right? Just because of her gender and color? Or how about someone who did try and run, Elizabeth Dole?

I assume you would vote for Obama simply because he is black?


----------



## zDom (Feb 16, 2007)

tellner said:


> Give me a freakin' break. The Republican Lie Machine has been slandering Senator Clinton for sixteen years. ... But go with truth, not lies and slander for crying out loud.



Do you REALLY think the Democrats are any more truthful? If you believe that, you are simply swallowing the Blue propaganda instead of the Red.

What we need is a White Party.

They are all, Dems and Repubs, so privileged as to be completely out of touch with the common man, liars and self-indulgent aristocrats.

Meet the new plutocrats, same as the old plutocrats, to paraphrase "The Who."

"So are they all, all honorable men ... " (as sacastically stated by Marc Antony in "Julius Caesar")

I might vote for McCain. At least he was someone who put his life on the line for this country, who did some hard time in a foreign war prison and stayed faithful. Any privilege he enjoys is at least earned.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 16, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Wow... so, if Condeleeza Rice decides to run, regardless of her policies, you would vote for her right? Just because of her gender and color? Or how about someone who did try and run, Elizabeth Dole?
> 
> I assume you would vote for Obama simply because he is black?


 
I'd vote for a black lesbian for the exact reasons I stated above. All politicians are corrupt, might as well make a vote that will shake up the Old Boys Club a little.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 16, 2007)

I had an interesting thought a few days ago about the presidency...

Consider if I joined the army. I demand to be made general directly upon my arrival. I have minimal knowledge of the army to start with, so of course they laugh at me. I'd have to work my way through the ranks.

Now, why is the president different? I would hope they would have at least -some- kid of military service, so they have cursory familiarity with the military... Why should someone with no military experience be immediately put in charge of millions of soldiers?

That was one of my major problems with Bill Clinton, and I'd have issues w/ any president that did not have at least some military service.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 16, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> LOL


Thanks for the negative rep (whoever you are). I didn't make the statement, nor do I agree with it but I have a sense of humor. Maybe you should get one? Jeesh.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 16, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Thanks for the negative rep (whoever you are). I didn't make the statement, nor do I agree with it but I have a sense of humor. Maybe you should get one? Jeesh.


And by the way, If you knew anything about me you'd know that I'm as far from being a sexist pig as a man can get.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> WHAT? Are you kidding? Shoot, even Republicans are not really Republicans anymore...
> 
> quote]A complete switch gets made often throughout our nations history. I think its all the idea stealing that goes on.
> Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I'd vote for a black lesbian for the exact reasons I stated above. All politicians are corrupt, might as well make a vote that will shake up the Old Boys Club a little.


Just make sure you hurting the right people. Look what happens evey time someone votes for the green party. Republicans donate to them you know.
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 16, 2007)

Kreth said:


> You could put Cthulhu up against Hillary, and I'd vote for his tentacled ***.


 
Which one?  Hillary or Cthulhu?


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> And by the way, If you knew anything about me you'd know that I'm as far from being a sexist pig as a man can get.



It doesnt matter if they know you or not,Qui-Gon...
 The beauty of the rep system is that you can take shots at people just because you disagree with what they say and do it without being out in the open! It doesnt matter that you are not a sexist, what matters is that that wanted to make an assumption about you! 

I wouldn't worry about it.

Whoever neg repped him for that, please.. get a sense of humor. 


Back to topic. After doing some research, McCain looks pretty good :]


----------



## Tames D (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua said:


> It doesnt matter if they know you or not,Qui-Gon...
> The beauty of the rep system is that you can take shots at people just because you disagree with what they say and do it without being out in the open! It doesnt matter that you are not a sexist, what matters is that that wanted to make an assumption about you!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.
> ...


I couldn't care less about reps Joshua. I'm on this site because I like the people and the topics. I do appreciate the positive reps but I find it interesting to get called a sexist pig because I laughed at a joke. Oh well...


----------



## Ray (Feb 16, 2007)

If Condie were running, I'd take a hard look at voting for her.  Right now, Bro Romney is looking fairly good although I'm still investigating his history.

I believe that the dems will probably win the white house and heaven help us.  Even though I lean hard to the right, I'd rather have one party in control of the presidency and the other in the congress---it helps to keep the parties from accomplishing something to our detriment; which is what most of their accomplishments seems to be: to the detriment of America.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 16, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I'd vote for a black lesbian for the exact reasons I stated above. All politicians are corrupt, might as well make a vote that will shake up the Old Boys Club a little.



in all honesty, I find that kind of sad... I'd rather vote for someone that is actually competent, not someone just because they are novel. I personally don't care if we have a woman president or a minority president, as long as they are most qualified.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua said:


> It doesnt matter if they know you or not,Qui-Gon...
> The beauty of the rep system is that you can take shots at people just because you disagree with what they say and do it without being out in the open! It doesnt matter that you are not a sexist, what matters is that that wanted to make an assumption about you!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.
> ...


Not


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2007)

Every election I can't help but think this

Those who are too smart to engage in politics are punished by being governed by those who are dumber. 
- Plato - Born: 428 B.C.- Died: 347 B.C.


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> in all honesty, I find that kind of sad... I'd rather vote for someone that is actually competent, not someone just because they are novel. I personally don't care if we have a woman president or a minority president, as long as they are most qualified.



well put. I agree


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

Ray said:


> If Condie were running, I'd take a hard look at voting for her. Right now, Bro Romney is looking fairly good although I'm still investigating his history.
> 
> I believe that the dems will probably win the white house and heaven help us. Even though I lean hard to the right, I'd rather have one party in control of the presidency and the other in the congress---it helps to keep the parties from accomplishing something to our detriment; which is what most of their accomplishments seems to be: to the detriment of America.


You would Vote for Condie Rice? OMFG
Sean


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> You would Vote for Condie Rice? OMFG
> Sean



What's wrong with Condie Rice? Also, who do you like for 2008?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 16, 2007)

:lurk:

fascinating...I find reading the opinions of other countries voters simply fascinating.  The opinions and views really open my eyes and help me better understand the struggles of those people south of me.  Just a friendly little reminder, people.  Please keep it polite and respectful.  I, for one, would hate to see this thread go in the sewer.

Thanks.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua said:


> What's wrong with Condie Rice?


She lies on cue, for one thing. She is not doing so hot as an apologist for any ball dropping that went on on sept 10th. Perhaps by design, now that you mention it. HMMMMM
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua said:


> What's wrong with Condie Rice?


 
Too soft on the palestinians for my taste, but not a bad choice otherwise.


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> She lies on cue, for one thing. She is not doing so hot as an apologist for any ball dropping that went on on sept 10th. Perhaps by design, now that you mention it. HMMMMM
> Sean



Interesting, you mentioned that you didn't like McCain either? Also, do you have any picks for 08'?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Too soft on the palestinians for my taste, but not a bad choice otherwise.


Too soft on the Isralis too now that you mention it.
Sean


----------



## Carol (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know who I'm going to vote for yet.

It's not going to be my former governor though.  I campaigned for Romney, got invited to his inaugural ball in a great celebration where we all got to laugh at him trying to conduct the Boston Pops...but as governor, he fell flat.  He has only been in Massachusetts an average of 3 days out of 7, opposition to him has all but destroyed any sliver of an opposition party in Massachusetts.  

He had tough talk and great ideas...but when it came time to own up to them...he fell flat.


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Too soft on the palestinians for my taste, but not a bad choice otherwise.


I agree. When it comes to the issues of Israel and Palestine, I'm pro Israel.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 16, 2007)

Clinton. For no better reason than she makes everyone angry. Also, O'Riley told me to. Who disagrees with Pappabear?


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't know who I'm going to vote for yet.
> 
> It's not going to be my former governor though.  I campaigned for Romney, got invited to his inaugural ball in a great celebration where we all got to laugh at him trying to conduct the Boston Pops...but as governor, he fell flat.  He has only been in Massachusetts an average of 3 days out of 7, opposition to him has all but destroyed any sliver of an opposition party in Massachusetts.
> 
> He had tough talk and great ideas...but when it came time to own up to them...he fell flat.



I live in Manchester, NH and your state is always in our news. haha. I've heard the same things about him. Too bad he fell flat with the tough talk.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Interesting, you mentioned that you didn't like McCain either? Also, do you have any picks for 08'?


I'll vote the front runner of my party.
Sean


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'll vote the front runner of my party.
> Sean



Democratic, I take it?


----------



## Carol (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua said:


> I live in Manchester, NH and your state is always in our news. haha. I've heard the same things about him. Too bad he fell flat with the tough talk.


 
Yeah, I noticed that!  I work in the Granite State...LOL

It is a shame.  I wanted to like Romney but...there just wasn't enough there.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Democratic, I take it?


Bingo!
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> He had tough talk and great ideas...but when it came time to own up to them...he fell flat.


 
My god... he _is_ presidential material!


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Yeah, I noticed that!  I work in the Granite State...LOL
> 
> It is a shame.  I wanted to like Romney but...there just wasn't enough there.



Move up here! Less taxes, besides we get to live free and die. You guys get the Red Sox. They only pay off once every 86 years. And the Patriots..please.


Okay Wayyyy off topic.


I think it's going to come down to Clinton vs McCain.
And I think Clinton will be the first woman president. This is just a gut feeling I have.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Move up here! Less taxes, besides we get to live free and die. You guys get the Red Sox. They only pay off once every 86 years. And the Patriots..please.
> 
> 
> Okay Wayyyy off topic.
> ...


Learn to enjoy that feeling:ultracool 
Sean


----------



## zDom (Feb 16, 2007)

Hilary as president... *shudder*


And I always thought the Anti Christ would be a man ...


----------



## Kreth (Feb 16, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> out of curiosity, does it bother people up there that she is not a native New Yorker and only went there to get elected?


Absolutely, we have enough native politicians who do next to nothing for upstate.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 16, 2007)

Sheesh, I told myself to stay out of political debates, bad self bad!

And Tellner, that _was_ a joke, holy crap.

Personally, I don't trust the woman, why? for the same reasons you stated in a post following. Anyone who'd go to a state simply to get any way into the white house... well it seemed fishy back then, and even moreso after seeing her lackluster performance. It's clear as day that it was simply getting the pegs on the resume so she could shoot for the top, wether that's 2008 or 2012.

What I want? Is a non-politician. Find me a good honest person, wether they're purple, blue, hermaphrodite or eunich, or even just a guy or gal. I don't want spin, this way or that way, just someone who'd shoot straight. But those kinds of people don't seem to run for office ;p.


----------



## grydth (Feb 16, 2007)

None of the above.


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

grydth said:


> None of the above.



**** it, cut the cord 

RATM- gurreila radio


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 16, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Just make sure you hurting the right people. Look what happens evey time someone votes for the green party. Republicans donate to them you know.
> Sean


 
I don't think anyone understands where I'm coming from... *Sigh*


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I don't think anyone understands where I'm coming from... *Sigh*



I understand, and I agree with you in general.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know who  I'm voting for but I know one thing..I am not going to vote 'the issues'

'The issues' is just a nice way of saying 'selling out', to be blunt.  All the condidates do is decide what stance to take on what issues based on which position will garner the most votes.  And then we line up and try to find out which one punches the most buttons on our issues card and the lucky candidate with  the most punches wins the prize.  He or she is the one who bought your vote..you sold your vote to the one who promised the most things you wanted to hear.

Problem is...there is no character, no integrity in such a situation.

So what happens when an new 'issue' comes up?  Will the person you elected make decisions that you would want?  Or will they just take the side that gets them the most politcal favor, the most votes come re-election?

And to be honest, I don't have the time or the expertise to really research all the issues anyway to know what I think the right position should be.  That's what I pay them for anyone.  I don't hire them to come ask me what I want them to do...I hire them to understand the issues and make a decision from conviction and wisdom and understanding.

A candidate who says "vote for me because of my stance on the issues' is saying "vote for me and I'll be your puppet...as long as it's convenient for me"

It may siubd silly but I'm going to vote character.  I'm going to vote someone without trash in their past.  If they were doing drugs in college them they have no integrity and as such cannot be trusted to fullfill what they  promise me not to make decisions based on conviction of what is right, for example.  I don't care what their position is, I do care that they arrive at position with effort and conviction and a desire to do what is right.  That sorta person I can respect, even if I disagree with their conclusion


----------



## Josh (Feb 17, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> A candidate who says "vote for me because of my stance on the issues' is saying "vote for me and I'll be your puppet...as long as it's convenient for me"
> 
> It may siubd silly but I'm going to vote character.  I'm going to vote someone without trash in their past.  If they were doing drugs in college them they have no integrity and as such cannot be trusted to fullfill what they  promise me not to make decisions based on conviction of what is right, for example.  I don't care what their position is, I do care that they arrive at position with effort and conviction and a desire to do what is right.  That sorta person I can respect, even if I disagree with their conclusion




that is one of the smartest ways of looking at politics i've ever seen.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 17, 2007)

TEN little candidates
All upright folks, you'd think;
One bounced a hundred checks or so
which caused an awful stink;
Said he, "Somebody set me up,
the charges I deny"
That brings our number down to nine
Oh sure, and horses fly.

TEN little candidates
Still in the race somehow;
There's one, we hear, who dodged the draft,
Said he, "Don't have a cow!
I sweated bullets building my political career"
You'd think by now there would be eight;
Get real--they're all still here.

TEN little candidates
Will stay the whole race through;
One took some "contributions"
from an S&L or two;
Said he, "I've been the victim of an underhanded plot!"
In case you wonder where we stand,
We're down to seven-NOT!

TEN little candidates
Still running , if you please;
One has an anti-rights record
that reaches past her knees
Says she, " the Constitution's law,
I'll guard it to my death",
You say we should be down to six?
Oh yeah? Don't hold your breath.

TEN little candidates,
Exploiting any niche,
Says one, " We shouldn't fight a war
to benefit the rich!"
"The soldiers we've sent over there",
he said, "Must soon be gone".
Then votes for a deployment surge.
We're down to five? Dream on..

TEN little candidates,
The cream of politics,
One smeared her foe with campaign ads
'midst other dirty tricks.
Says she, "My staffers are to blame,
they planned it all themselves"
Which brings our number down to four
if you believe in elves.

TEN little candidates,
rehearse their stupid grins,
One does the holy-roller act,
attacking people's sins,
Says he, " Accept me as God's voice,
Go where I point my staff"
You say we should be down to three?
Ha-ha! It is to laugh.

TEN little candidates,
are on the screen today,
Says one, "Two parties aren't enough,
I'll start a new Third Way!
I'll do what's best if you'll just hitch
your wagon to my star"
You say we should be down to two?
Nice try, but no cigar.

TEN little candidates,
to shake the hand of Fate,
One claimed he was "pro-family"
while cheating on his mate,
Says he, "Don't take some bimbo's word,
she's only spouting lies!"
Guess what? The number hasn't changed--
SURPRISE, SURPRISE, SURPRISE.

TEN little candidates
who will not disappear,
And please don't ask me to explain
how come they're all still here,
We'll find out on Election Day
Which one the voters choose,
Although by now, it should be clear--

Whoever wins, we lose.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL @ Andy. Isn't it against the law to post something like that in Mass.?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sure it soon will be.


----------



## aedrasteia (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi to the MT friends in New Hampshire and Mass. Looks like we'll have a good thread here for the next 12 months. LOL at the comments on Rommney.


I'm in SC. we'll be in the crosshairs for everybody for a while and if its OK i'll send observations on the crowd as they come thru. Full disclosure: I've done this (politics) professionally, in-state (legislature and statewide offices) all Democrats and have no picks/preferences. We've had visits so far from many in the bunch. and some who decided not to make the run. Mark Warner (former dem. Gov of VA) came last fall for the JJ dinner - good speaker but no fire - pretty sure at that time that he wouldn't do it and he didn't. He still has draw as a viable southern VP possibility. 

Rommney and Juliani have come thru. I'm happy to go to their (free) functions and see how they try to hook up w/ SC GOPPERS. Rudy still has pull but we still have T-shirts here that say: "We don't care how y'all do it in NOOO YAWK". He met with small groups of republicans and they like the celebrity and the strong leader aura but seemed uncomfortable with him. Many conservative Baptists have deep reservations about Mormoms in general. The local ministerial alliance refused to let the Mormon elders join a few years back on the grounds that they weren't Christians a tall. The Southern Baptist convention has met with him but there's a mess of unaffiliated Baptists etc. here who don't follow any affiliation and Mormons give them the willies. I figure he'll get cool reception even though he markets his conservative credentials. 

McCain wants SC and has lots of support here though he's not as popular as he once was. His locals got slammed by Shrub's team here in 2000 and it was (professionally) fun to watch. I think I still have a copy somewhere of the (unattributed) flyer they distributed suggesting that his adopted daughter, a darkskinned little girl, Indonisian I think, was actually his child by his black mistress. 

Went to see Obama yesterday and will see H on Monday. Let you know.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 17, 2007)

Mitt's changed his stance on so many issues so many times, I'm kinda surprised anyone trusts a word he says.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 17, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> I don't know who  I'm voting for but I know one thing..I am not going to vote 'the issues'
> 
> 'The issues' is just a nice way of saying 'selling out', to be blunt.  All the condidates do is decide what stance to take on what issues based on which position will garner the most votes.  And then we line up and try to find out which one punches the most buttons on our issues card and the lucky candidate with  the most punches wins the prize.  He or she is the one who bought your vote..you sold your vote to the one who promised the most things you wanted to hear.
> 
> ...



I have to disagree a little.

If someone is running around talking about a hot subject, then I agree with you for the most part. I am going to look back on what they previously said and voted for in past issues to try to get a good understanding of where they really stand.

There are a few people who will actually stand up and take unpopular views. Those are the types of people I would love to see elected even if I do not agree with the stances they take. If they are honest, they can probably be made to see things as I do if I am correct. But if they have bounced from one side of an issue to another depending on what the voters say, then there is no soul of their own to reach out to.

A person with strong moral convictions and no criminal convictions gets my vote. A person who has made mistakes and owes up to them is more likely to get my vote than someone who keeps denying that what they did was wrong- or worse, lying to the people until proof is given that they lied, a quick apology and then talk of "I apologized, get over it and move on."


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 18, 2007)

_
There are a few people who will actually stand up and take unpopular views. Those are the types of people I would love to see elected even if I do not agree with the stances they take_


That's exactly what I said 

Taking an unpopular stand for the sake of conviction is something I can support and respect, even if I disagree with the stand


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 18, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> That's exactly what I said



My bad. I thought you were saying that you would ignore any talk or stances on issues. I happen to think that if someone is consistent with the stands they take, even when it is unpopular, it is a good look at the charecter you hold in such importance. I tend to look at past issues and see if they jump from one to the other depending on the political wind or stick to a constant, if unpopular, position.


----------



## zDom (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL for the 10 candidates poem


----------



## blackxpress (Feb 19, 2007)

tellner said:


> In short, the RLM has tapped into fears about women and male castration anxiety and given it Hillary Clinton's face.


 

Is this the same "RLM" that gave us a black woman Sec. of State? Get serious. Republicans don't hate Hillary because she's a woman. They hate her because she's a total leftoid. 

As for who I'll vote for, I'm still holding out for Fred Thompson.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Feb 19, 2007)

Too early to make a final decision but I like Gulliani for the Republicans and Richardson from the Democrats.


----------



## redfang (Feb 21, 2007)

Democratic primary - Dennis Kucinich, exceptional integrity for major party candidate, genuinely nice guy, very down to earth, used to see him walking around Jacobs field at Indians game, sitting on lawn at fireworks for fourth of July, carrying his stuff, walking too far with the rest of us to get there. Endorsed by Shirley Maclaine and Willie Nelson. No one ever heard of him and he'll bomb in primary, but I'll still vote for him.

If Clinton gets nod from democrats, I'll vote for her. Things were always a little more fun with Clintons in the white house.


----------



## tellner (Feb 21, 2007)

Kucinich would be my first, second and third choice. He's honest. He works hard. He's smart. And his positions on the issues are rational. But the rich and powerful hate him with such an undying passion that he has about as much chance as a paper tea kettle.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 21, 2007)

tellner said:


> Kucinich would be my first, second and third choice. He's honest. He works hard. He's smart. And his positions on the issues are rational. But the rich and powerful hate him with such an undying passion that he has about as much chance as a paper tea kettle.



I feel ya man...

I'd love to see an honest conservative get into office. I doubt thats going to happen any time soon. Funny how the best guys suited for the job tend not to get them.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 21, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Sheesh, I told myself to stay out of political debates, bad self bad!
> 
> And Tellner, that _was_ a joke, holy crap.
> 
> ...


What you want does not exist in a political forum. Non- polititions are worthless. They may be uncompromising standard holding stand up individuals, but if they lack the ability to compromise with other people they will be squashed like bugs.
Sean


----------

